# Chandre sinsation chocolate tempering machine



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought this many years ago and haven't used it in many years, I just got it out (want to make chocolates for my grandchildren) but can't find the instructions. I know the company went out of business several years ago. Has anyone access to the instructions for it. I looked on the internet and a link took me to the manual for the chocovision rev 2, but it is not the same.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Never heard of it can you post some photos to get and idea of how to use it buttons etc?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Perhaps this is the owner's manual? http://www.chocovision.com/manuals/RevX 3210 NO DISH.pdf


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Nicko. Here is a photo of the machine and of the control panel.




  








PC280016.JPG




__
sylviam


__
Dec 29, 2013












  








PC280017.JPG




__
sylviam


__
Dec 29, 2013


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Perhaps this is the owner's manual? http://www.chocovision.com/manuals/RevX 3210 NO DISH.pdf


That is the one I found online too. As you see from the photo's I uploaded the control panel is different.

From what I gather Chocovision took over (or bought out) Chandre, but their machines look different. It has been years since I made chocolate and I want to get it right.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I have the same model, mine came with an instructional _video_, (remember those?...) think I bought back in very early 2000.

To operate:

Install bowl and baffle, making sure the plastic scraper is inserted properly, and place chocolate behind the baffle.

Select either "white" "Milk" or "dark" button

Press melt/start and run the machine untill the chocolate has melted

(you can "cheat" a bit and save some time by pouring in melted chocolate behind the baffle

Now press "Set/Temper", and toss in a few chocolate coins/pellets behind the baffle to seed the chocolate

Takes about 15 minutes, and the machine will beep when it's ready

Hope this helps


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

foodpump said:


> I have the same model, mine came with an instructional _video_, (remember those?...) think I bought back in very early 2000.
> 
> To operate:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!!! - When would you use the "thick' "thin' buttons and what is the blank button in between them for? And also the "triangle" button. I really really appreciate this. I know I paid a lot of money back when I bought it ((around $400) and I am hoping it still works fine after all these years.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Use the thin button for molding, the thick for dipping. the triangle or "delta" is only used for re-programming, and the blank is just an extra button because only 11 buttons are needed.


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

foodpump said:


> Use the thin button for molding, the thick for dipping. the triangle or "delta" is only used for re-programming, and the blank is just an extra button because only 11 buttons are needed.


Again, thank you so much. You have been so helpful. I'm going to try doing a batch of molded chocolate today. If it works, then I will do some filled chocolates later


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

It worked! Made a small batch of molded chocolates and then made a few filled ones. They came out perfect.

I did temper too much chocolate but I believe I can save it and retemper later???


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Of course!  Over and over again


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

foodpump said:


> Of course! Over and over again


Thanks again. The 'backlight" is out (but used a small flashlight to read the panel) and I noticed that there are a couple of things that would light up if there was a problem - one is CalM, I forget what the other ones are-except one is obviously if there is a problem. Any info on those???


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I fear your electronics are shot..Mine are still O.K. after all these years, maybe because the electronics are "preserved" (read: caked) in ancient chocolate that got behind the control panel...


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

foodpump said:


> I fear your electronics are shot..Mine are still O.K. after all these years, maybe because the electronics are "preserved" (read: caked) in ancient chocolate that got behind the control panel...


The CalM and whatever the others are, think one other is "fault" are "greyed" out, and I am guessing if there was a problem they would light up.

But I made a batch of peanut butter cups today - I remelted and tempered the chocolate left over from the last batch of molded chocolates. But these didn't get "shiny" like the other molded chocolates did. I am wondering if it is the quality of the chocolate wafers? I used to use Callebaut - and I have ordered some Callebaut and Guittard - but these chocolates are made with the Wilton discs.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Read the ingredient list.. If it doesn't contain cocoa butter, it's not "real" chocolate.


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

foodpump said:


> Read the ingredient list.. If it doesn't contain cocoa butter, it's not "real" chocolate.


I already threw the bag away. I had transferred the chocolate to an airtight container. But I had bought the Wilton Chocolate Pro Melting Pot and I bought the chocolate with it....


It does say:-

Made from premium ingredients for superior melting and a delicious chocolate taste
Ideal texture and rich flavor for making dipped desserts or molded candies
No tempering needed
Smooth flowing no oil needed
2-Pound bag; Ideal for use with Wilton Chocolate Pro Chocolate Fountain or Melting Pot"
I'll just save the left over chocolate for melting and dipping when my grandchildren come over, it is obviously not right for molding (at least for retempering). Luckily the Callebaut and Guittard I ordered from Chocosphere is due to be delivered January 2nd.

Again, you have been a wonderful help and I appreciate it.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

"No tempering needed" = no cocoa butter, not "real" chocolate.  When you get your Callebaut, you'll notice a dramatic difference in taste, and more importantly--the way I feels in your mouth.

Glad to be of help


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

foodpump said:


> "No tempering needed" = no cocoa butter, not "real" chocolate. When you get your Callebaut, you'll notice a dramatic difference in taste, and more importantly--the way I feels in your mouth.
> 
> Glad to be of help


And right on the front of the bag it says "Real Chocolate" LOL

I used Callebaut before - Belgian chocolate is my favourite. When I was in England, (I was born and raised in England, came to the USA when I married a GI ) I used to get the Belgian chocolate all the time, a friend used to take the ferry to Ostend and she would bring me chocolates back, but it is much more fun to make my own.


----------



## sylviam (Jan 4, 2012)

@foodpump - well, seems the electronics must be shot. It didn't seem like it was keeping the chocolate at the right temperature. And one time the bowl wasn't turning, seems the plastic "turntable" glued to the bottom of the bowl had come off. My husband glued it back on. But the chocolate doesn't seem to be tempering right. So, I broke down and ordered the Chocovision Rev2 and it will be delivered today - according to FedEx it is out for delivery. This is what I am getting:


wondering what the difference is with this one:


They are both Rev2 but one is almost $300 more.


----------



## tomhu (Dec 29, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but, I found this when searching for a manual for my old Sinsation II machine as well. I wrote to Chocovision, who now produces this machine, and they sent me PDFs of two manuals, one of the older model you have, and one for the next model that I have. I'd upload them here if I could, but it doesn't seem possible to attach PDF files to posts. But if you go to Chocovision's Contact Page and use the form to request the manual for the Sinsation machine, someone will send it to you.

Hope that helps someone else looking for these manuals!


----------



## lesliefoster (May 6, 2016)

Thank you for the updated web link.  I just bought the machine at a garage sale of a fellow pastry chef who was retiring for $10 and she did not have a manual.


----------



## Crazycoffeecats (2 mo ago)

Any chances anyone knows how I can get a bowl for this machine? I have scoured many sites including manufactures, secondhand, etc. I spoke with the company that bought out Chandre and their only option is to send my machine in and have them drill holes for the newer style bowls, which will be extremely costly. I moved and my bowl was accidentally thrown out. The machine is perfect.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Crazycoffeecats said:


> Any chances anyone knows how I can get a bowl for this machine? I have scoured many sites including manufactures, secondhand, etc. I spoke with the company that bought out Chandre and their only option is to send my machine in and have them drill holes for the newer style bowls, which will be extremely costly. I moved and my bowl was accidentally thrown out. The machine is perfect.


I would buy a set of stainless bowls and use the one that is closest.
You can attach it to anything with jbweld, its a metal filled epoxy.
Thats how my choc machine is set up.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The base of the turntable in the machine is plastic with four holes cast into it. The plastic base can be easily modified to accommodate a new bowl with a slightly different “foot” configuration.

Get the new bowl, smear lipstick on each of the four feet and fit it into the machine as best you can. When you remove the bowl, the lipstick smears will show how much plastic needs to be removed and where. This can be done easily with a rotary tool like a Dremel, or even a regular electric drill with a ball tip grinding tool.


----------

